# Teichumbau der Zweite



## ÜEiBesitzerin (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,
dann will ich nochmal meinen Teich mit Fotos vorstellen. Gibt eigentlich nur soviel zu erzählen:
alter Teich mit Rissen leer gepumpt, drei Goldies,30 __ Molche,ein Stück von der (sich selbst überlassenen) Seerose und zahlreiche Kaulquappen gerettet (Badewannenhotel) , alte Teichfolie saubergemacht,Vlies drüber und neue Folie drauf. Badewannenwasser(ziemlich grün) mit frischem Wasser wieder rein,alle Teichbewohner,naja leider nur ein kleiner Teil Kaulquappen hat es überlebt,zurück und ich stolz wie Oskar.Alles in einer Woche.So weit so gut.Wenn da nicht das Problem mit dem grünen Wasser wäre...Na und dann stiess ich auf dieses (super tolle) Forum.Da stand: mehr Pflanzen rein,die machen das schon. Ich dachte das Problem ist schon so gut wie gelöst. Ähem,wo soll ich die denn hinpflanzen? Alles steil abfallend,von Flachwasserzone keine Spur. Vorne ist ja etwas flach....aber das sieht eher aus als wenn es eine "Unterwasserrutsche" wär. Seitdem bin ich überhaupt nicht mehr stolz,nur noch deprimiert
Hier mal ein paar Fotos mit der Hoffnung auf einige Tipps von euch.
LG Claudi


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Ach ja, dieser hässliche,dicke Betonklotz war mal mit einer Regenrinne bestückt (vom Vorbesitzer) und diente als Wasserfall.Ich hab die neue Folie unten drunter geklemmt und __ Moos aus unserer Böschung drauf gelegt,damit es wenigstenst ein bischen natürlicher wirkt. Nicht wirklich eine gute Lösung.... Bitte bitte helft mir:beten


----------



## Springmaus (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo,


  Kopf hoch das wird !

 wieviel Folie hast Du noch am Rand kanste nicht ein klein wenig vergrößern 

das Du eine kleine Stufe einbauen kannst? Ich habe die Folie hochkant stehen zwischen

Steine!


Ja sehr grünes Wasser  hast Du die Wurzeln der Pflanzen von der Erde 

befreit "abgewaschen".

Unterwasserpflanzen?


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo Doris,
ich habe wohl alles falsch gemacht was man falsch machen kann. Ich hab zwar Unterwasserpflanzen ohne Erde in Pflanzkörbe mit Kies gepflanzt,aber die schwimmen schon wieder oben
Und die Folie war ja übrig, da hab ich sie so abgeschnitten,dass sie unter den Steinen verschwindet. Von dem Rest hab ich rechts vom Betonklotz einen Bachlauf gebaut. Wie wärs wenn ich links um den Teich einen Ufergraben anlege? Ausserdem kann ich doch die Folie an einer Seite hoch heben und unterbauen,um eine Flachwasserzone zu bekommen.Was hältst du von diesen Pflanztaschen vor den Betonklotz? Oder die Ufermatte.Nur hab ich dann Angst,dass die das Wasser hochzieht und das Wasser hinter der Teichfolie ausläuft:?
Lieben Gruß Claudi
PS: ich hab auch neue Teichbewohner: eine Blindschleiche und ein rostroter Frosch....freu


----------



## Kolja (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo Claudi,

was hast du denn für Unterwasserpflanzen? Sind sie inzwischen abgetaucht? Sonst kannst du sie mit Bindfaden an einem Stein beschweren.
Folie hochheben und Flachwasserzone bauen, hört sich gut an. Hast du denn am Rand Folie übrig?
Nachträglich einen Ufergraben anbauen hat Markus/Moderlieschenking gemacht und es hat geklappt. 

Auf dem letzten Foto sehe ich eine Pflanze im Topf und Kokosmatte. Diese Matte wird dir schnell verrotten. Besser wäre es du würdest eine Möglichkeit finden, die Pflanzen direkt in Substrat (Sand/Lehm) pflanzen.

Pflanztaschen vor dem Betonklotz wird nicht gehen, da er außerhalb der Folie liegt ¿ (Ironie). Da wird es dir - wie befürchtet - das Wasser rausziehen. Ich würde hier weiter mit __ Moos, evtl. kleinen Farnen gestalten oder etwas was von oben überhängt.


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo Claudi,

in den Betonklotz 2 Löcher bohren, Dübel&Schrauben rein. An die Schrauben mit Draht dann eine schöne Wurzel festgemacht die die blanke Stelle überdeckt oder einen Pflanzkorb daran festmachen und bepflanzen.


Schrauben & Draht bitte aus *V2A* nehmen ==> rostfrei


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo liebe Teichbauer,danke für eure Tipps
Ich hab das mit dem Ufergraben noch nicht soganz verstanden.Muss man das Wasser in dem Graben durch eine Pumpe in Bewegung halten oder reichen die Pflanzen? Meine neuste Idee wäre nämlich links vom Teich die gesamte Fläche bis zu den Buchsbäumchen in den Pflanzsteinen als Ufergraben zu gestalten und mit Gehwegplatten zu bestücken,über die man dann zur hinteren Bank käm,die dann auf einem Holzboden steht (als eine Art Steg) Dahinter dann eine Bambushecke.Was meint ihr? Die Idee mit dem Betonklotz ist sehr gut.Dann wär er weg
Ach ja,der rostrote Frosch wohnt jetzt wohl bei mir.Ich lade mal ein Foto hoch.Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja sagen was das für einer ist.
LG Claudi


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Ist das ein verwunschener Prinz?


----------



## katja (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

ich hab  aber küss ihn doch einfach mal 

 

süß ist er auf jeden fall


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Ich glaub das lass ich mal lieber.Auf einmal ist es ein verwunschener Hai
:hai


----------



## Springmaus (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo,

 Hai ! OK dann lass es lieber 

Schau mal auf meiner Seite (Link steht unten) da hab ich Bilder vom Rand gemacht

vielleicht kannste das auch so ähnlich hinbekommen! Ich hab aber noch mit Ufermatten

gearbeitet! Und die Folie wird noch etwas abgeschnitten!


----------



## mitch (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hi Claudi,

der 1. Teil und hier 2. Teil

 

so sollte man um das verkleben der Folien herumkommen (@ Markus/Moderlieschenking: du hast das doch auch so gemacht )

der Damm solltre aus festem Material sein das er sich ned setzt und man zur Not auch mal darauf stehen/laufen kann.

ein Überlauf muss auch im Ufergraben sein damit wenns mal wieder regnet das nährstoffreiche Wasser nicht in den Teich zurücklaufen kann

so ich denke das sollte erstmal weiterhelfen, ansonsten weiter fragen


----------



## Andre 69 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

@ Mitch !
Die Wasserstände !  Sind Gleich ! 
LG Andre


----------



## mitch (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

so ist es nun besser 
 

beim ersten ist mir der Pinsel ausgerutscht und die Farbe war auch gleich trocken


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Halli hallo,
Doris,bei dir hab ich die Idee abgeschaut du hast das wirklich ganz toll gemacht!!! Ich hatte mir auch schon gedacht,dass ich Ufermatte nehme.Dann ist der Übergang schöner.
@Mitch, super Zeichnung.Vielen Dank dafür.So versteht selbst so ein Teichanfänger wie ich das
Dieses Forum ist einfach super toll


----------



## Connemara (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*



mitch schrieb:


> so ist es nun besser
> Anhang anzeigen 105017
> 
> beim ersten ist mir der Pinsel ausgerutscht und die Farbe war auch gleich trocken




ich überlege ja schon die ganze Zeit, wie ich mien Teichlein ein wenig erweitern kann, wenn ich Urlaub habe....so etwas wäre ja was...


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo Birgit, ich denke,das erspart mir ganz neue Teichfolie.Und ich brauch nicht soooo tief zu buddeln 
Evtl kommen dann Pflanzsteine mit rein,die ich einbetoniere und oben drauf Platten.Dann kann man durch den Ufergraben wandern.
Noch eine Frage....kann man auf die Ufermatte auch Kräuter wie Rosmarin oder __ Lavendel pflanzen?Oder geht das nicht wegen den Nährstoffen


----------



## mitch (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hi Claudi,



> Noch eine Frage....kann man auf die Ufermatte auch Kräuter wie Rosmarin oder __ Lavendel pflanzen?Oder geht das nicht wegen den Nährstoffen


 
 die haben doch viel zu große Wurzeln,  schau dir mal bei NG an was da auf den Matten wächst ==>
http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart/naturagart/das-naturagart-ufermatten-system.html

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Guten Morgääääähn
Diese Ufermatte könnte ich doch auch vor den blöden Betonklotz schrauben
Hat mal jemand was mit Dachpfannen am Teich gemacht?Wenn man sie übereinanderlegt könnte das eine dekorative Dekomauer werden....


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo Doris,

klick mal auf meine Signatur Teichumbau 2011, da siehst Du wie das in Natura aussieht.
Ich habe den Ufergraben mit separaten Folien gemacht - ohne zu kleben, das funktioniert
einwandfrei.
Mitch hat Dir ja schon super Skizzen gegeben.

@ mitch
hi mitch, ja ich hab das so gemacht.

LG Markus


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hi Moderlieschenking
Und der Ufergraben braucht keine extra Pumpe? Oder muss ich das Teichwasser durch den Ufergraben pumpen?Du hast glaub ich das Wasser erst durch einen Filtergraben laufen lassen oder hab ich das jetzt durcheinandergebracht
LG CLAUDI


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo Claudi,

nein ich lasse das Wasser durch keinen Filtergraben laufen, meine Ufergräben werden nur
durch die Ufermatten mit Wasser gespeist, das funktioniert einwandfrei.

LG Markus


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo Markus
hab mir deine "Bauanleitung" nochmal genauer durchgelesen... ist ja eigentlich klar, du hast ja nicht in jedem einzelnen Ufergraben eine Pumpe
LG Claudi


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich wollte euch kurz meine neue Entdeckung zeigen. Sie scheint noch ein Baby zu sein 
LG Claudi


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo infizierte Teichbauer
Ich habe heute angefangen den Teich umzubauen.Zuerst Wasser raus,Fische und __ Molche retten (wieder ins Badewannenhotel),die Seerose wieder raus und mich total gefreut,dass sie ihre erst Blütenknospe aus dem Wasser streckt.Ausserdem habe ich vier Babyfrösche sicher umgesiedelt.Sind die süüüüß....


----------



## Springmaus (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo,
wünsche dir viel Spaß bei deinem Umbau 

und her mit den Bildern


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Dann habe ich die Folie auf die Wiese gelegt,die restlichen __ Molche eingesammelt (auch ins "Hotel") und das Vlies ins Trockene gebracht.Als ich gerade fertig war fing es an zu schütten und zu stürmen
Ok,eine Pause eingelegt und später bei strahlendem Sonnenschein weiter malocht.
Die alte Folie hatte ich ja beim ersten Umbau drin gelassen.Jetzt habe ich sie umgeklappt und mit dem Flachwasserzonenbau angefangen.Den schrecklichen Betonklotz wollte ich eigentlich verstecken indem ich vor dem Klotz eine Flachwasserzone anlege und bepflanze. Dann kam die Spitzhacke mal zum Einsatz,ein paar Brocken fielen ab,aber er bewegte sich keinen Zentimeter.Und ein zwei Zigarettchen später haben wir (drei Leute eine Meinung) beschlossen,der Klotz bleibt und wird als Wasserfall seinen Einsatz finden.Ich müsste dann am Bachlaufanfang eine "Pfütze" mit zwei Überläufen bauen,damit das Wasser in zwei Richtungen fliest.Oder habt ihr eine andere Lösung? 
Dann habe ich rechts vom Klotz die Flachwasserzone angefangen.Was meint ihr,habe ich das richtig gemacht?


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Zum Tagesabschluss habe ich dann noch das alte Vlies wieder drüber gezogen und die alte,sehr steife Folie teilweise eingeschnitten und so gut es ging angepasst. Dann reichte es auch für heute. Jetzt würde ich mich sehr über eure Kritik freuen.Bevor wieder was schief geht........


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

@Doris
Danke dir.Bilder schon geliefert.Wenn alles so schnell ging....


----------



## Springmaus (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo,

 die Wände sehen mir sehr schräg aus so kriegen die Pflanzen keinen halt!

Ich hab in Stufen gearbeitet na ja also 2 Stück dort  kann ich sehr schön Pflanzen 

abstellen z.b. Seerosen Unterwasserpflanzen 

1 Stufe ca. 20 cm + Flies +Folie+Sand
2 Stufe ca. 50 cm      "         "         "

die Stufen haben bei mir unterschiedliche breite von ca. 20-40 cm

Ach das wird dauerte ca 4 Wochen bei mir hatte die __ Nase echt voll aber nu bin ich zufrieden bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten


----------



## Doc (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Wenn Du den Betonklotz als Wasserfall oder ähnliches nutzen möchtest, dann sollte da eigentlich Folie drunter liegen, ansonsten könntest Du dort Wasser verlieren.
Pflanzzone nur unten und oben am Rand?
Tiefer oder größer? :smoki


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Halli hallo, also ihr meint eine Stufe reicht nicht und ist auch zu schmal? Soll ich noch eine zweite Stufe einbauen? Wird dann die Tiefwasserzone (1,20m) nicht zu klein? Oder reicht es wenn ich nur an einer Seite zwei Stufen einbaue?
LG Claudi


----------



## Springmaus (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo,

2 Stufen rund herum find ich besser damit du die bepflanzen kannst!

Und den Rand kannste dann auch besser Kaschieren schau mal bei mir

müstest Du gut erkennen können!


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Danke ihr Lieben,
habe mir eure Tipps zu Herzen genommen und heute eine zweite Stufe eingebaut. Mittags wurde es immer dunkler und ich musste Mittagspause einlegen.Nach dem Essen war es wieder trocken allerdings konnte ich dann den genauen Niederschlag pro Quadratmeter messen das Wasser war nicht abgelaufen.Anscheinend ist alles gut verdichtet... Ok,habe ich halt in der Quase weitergebuddelt. Nachmittags kam mein Freund von der Arbeit und zog sich seine Arbeitsklamotten an  dann ging es flott voran.Naja bis es vor einer halben Stunde ein Gewitter gab.Mit jeder Menge Regen, Sturm und Hagel. Ich gehe jetzt nochmal raus gucken,denn...die Sonne scheint!!! Komischer Sommer.....Die bilder stelle ich gleich ein.Erstmal die Lage checken...


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

So nun die Fotos vom Tag


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Und nun das Foto nach dem Gewitter. Habt ihr Tipps? Kann ich mit der Pampe überhaupt weiter bauen? Oder fällt dann womöglich später alles in sich zusammen?


----------



## Kolja (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo,

klar kann man in der Pampe weiterbauen - wenn's Spaß macht.
Bist du nicht auch aus dem Sauerland? Wir können das. 

Die Wülste, die du wahrscheinlich geformt hast um das Substrat nicht absinken zu lassen, brauchst du nicht. Das gibt nur viele Falten. Ich würde die Stufen nach außen abfallen lassen, das reicht auch.


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo Nachbarin
ja du hast Recht,wir im Sauerland kennen ja nur wenig Sonne. Mal sehen,wär sogar gut wenn ich den Wulst abflachen könnte.Denn ich bin, glaub ich, etwas zu hoch geraten damit. Hab ja nix gemessen,sondern einfach mal drauf los gebuddelt.
LG Claudi


----------



## Kolja (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo Claudi,



> Hab ja nix gemessen,sondern einfach mal drauf los gebuddelt.


Habe ich auch mal gemacht, ist aber nicht so gut ausgegangen.

Habe gerade mal deine Postleitzahl gegockelt. Du bist ja wirklich nicht weit weg.


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Vielleicht können wir ja mal Teichvergleich persönlich machen.Muss allerdings erst fertig werden grins


----------



## sprinter616 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Guten Morgen Claudi!!!

Will mich erstmal aus dem Urlaub zurück melden(mit Sonne)!!!

So nun zum Thema!!!

1.) Ich würde die Stufen nicht frei Schnauze buddeln!
Ich habe dafür eine Laserwasserwaage benutzt!!!
2.) Ich ich will auch gucken da auch nicht weit weg


Gruß Tom


----------



## Springmaus (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo,

man man das is doch ganz einfach!  Du ladest Sprinter 616 und Kolja zum Grillen

ein ( die beiden bringen jeder einen Spaten mit und schwup ist das Teichlein fertig )



toll


----------



## sprinter616 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

erst schaufeln oder erst essen?


----------



## Tim Kehrwieder (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

also nimm einfach __ hornkraut und pflanztaschen es gibt sogennante teicherde die tut den zweck gut und der vorteil am hornkraut es prodoziert gut sauerstoff


----------



## sprinter616 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo!!!
Von Teicherde würde ich lieber absehen!!!

Wie immer hier empfohlen Lehm-Sand-Mix!!!

Ich selber habe sehr gute erfahrungen mit 16/32er Lava gemacht!!!

Es wächst alles sehr gut und sie wird immer gut durchflossen!!!


Gruß Tom


----------



## Tim Kehrwieder (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

wieso keine teicherde bei meinem teich funkt allet damit prima


----------



## sprinter616 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Weil die meisten sorten trübungen eintragen und zudem Nährstoffe für algen enthalten


----------



## Tim Kehrwieder (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

aso ok thank for the tip aber mit dem __ hornkraut is alles schok past eig in jeden teich


----------



## sprinter616 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Bei mir nicht da meine Koi grasen wie die Kühe


----------



## Tim Kehrwieder (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

na meine goldfische fühlen sich wie ein fisch im wasser


----------



## Springmaus (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo,

@TimKerwieder
*na meine goldfische fühlen sich wie ein fisch im wasser *

Das ist doch nicht  dein Ernst Goldfische in 500 Liter


----------



## Tim Kehrwieder (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

doch wieso nich


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend ihr Lieben,
während ihr hier diskutiert habt,haben wir schonmal den Teich weiter gebaut 
Also das Wetter im Sauerland.....nee nee nee. Heute Morgen: Regen Regen Regen. Ok, dann eben erst ab heute Mittag. Also ich hab dann die Flachwasserzonen zuende gebuddelt und den Regen von gestern Abend ausgeschöpft 
Irgendwann in dieser Zeit kam mein Freund von der Arbeit und hat brav seine Arbeitsklamotten angezogen (hätte ich da schon diese Idee mit dem Grillen gelesen.....) Naja,dann haben wir zusammen den Rest Wasser aus dem Teich geschöpft und anschliessend das Vlies reingelegt. Die alte Teichfolie drüber - etwas zu klein nach den neu ausgebuddelten Stufen - und den Rest dann mit blauen Säcken abgedeckt,damit es nicht wieder reinregnet. Morgen solls ja bei uns schütten.....
So,da hätte ich dann mal eine Frage: ich hab ja damals die neue Folie über die alte Folie gelegt.Deshalb hatte ich nur 0,5 mm Folie genommen. Jetzt hab ich die uralte Folie doch rausgemacht,weil ich ja größer und tiefer gebuddelt hab. Hatte auch keinen Platz gescheit zum Arbeiten mit der umgeklappten Folie
So jetzt meine Frage: jetzt ist die neue Folie ja die alte geworden.Kann ich da jetzt nochmal die gleiche drüberlegen? Hätte dann ja auch 1mm insgesamt. Ich muss ja die blauen Säcke wieder weg machen und gesamt neue drüber legen. 
Hab übrigens heute ein Schnäppchen gemacht. 58 Teichpflanzen plus einer Seerose in einem bekannten Baumarkt als Ausverkaufsware für 30 Eurotoll


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Und noch ein paar,weil ihr ja so gerne Bilder seht


----------



## Springmaus (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo,

sein nicht Traurig das Mist Wetter haben wir auch !

 Hast viel geschafft!

Ich hab auch alte Folie unten im Teich gelassen! Schützt doch!

  Super Schnäpchen mit den Teichpflanzen denk dran ! Erde abwaschen !


----------



## Tim Kehrwieder (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

dAS wetter haben wir auch sieht schon nach nem teich aus gut hingekriegt ... was soll besetzt werden schon iedeen??


----------



## mitch (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hi Claudi ,

das ist schon ein großer Unterschied zum alten Teich  das wird ein schöner Teich werden wenn mal wieder alles angewachsen ist. Was schätzt Ihr was da dann reingeht 



 



da hoffe ich doch mal für euch das es nicht so arg regnet, sonst macht das Teich designen ja keinen Spaß


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Na was da dann rein geht......Ich werde morgen mal 8 mal 7 Meter Teichfolie kaufen.Hab nicht mehr ausgemessen,aber die alte Folie war 6 mal 5,5 Meter und jetzt ist er ja größer. Eigentlich wollte ich die Wasseruhr im Auge behalten. Aber wenn es so weiter regnet wirds der liebe Gott ja machen.Gute Frage mit der Größe
Die Pflanzen sind hauptsächlich für 0 - 40 cm,hab gar nicht erst geguckt,dachte ich brauch eh sehr viele Pflanzen.Jetzt hab ich allerdings auch noch Sumpfpflanzen dabei und gar keine Platz mehr für den Ufergraben.Wollte erstmal den Teich fertig machen und dann überlegen wo ich noch Ufergraben hinmachen könnte. Wird aber zu eng links vom Teich,sonst komm ich ja gar nicht mehr zum Steg....der mal noch hinter dem Teich enstehen soll


----------



## Springmaus (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo,

Guck mal bei mir ich kommte auch keien Ufergraben machen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Du hast den Ufergraben praktisch in die oberste Stufe integriert? Dann hätte ich allerdings wieder nur eine Stufe darunter. Mir gefällt dein Teich sehr gut,besonders die Granitsteine 
hatte auch schon drüber nachgedacht die rechts und links neben den Betonklotz zu machen.War mir nur noch nicht schlüßig wie ich die befestigen kann. Wär eine gute Stütze für die Folie auf dem "Wasserfallbetonklotz"
bin für Tipps zum Bau dankbar. Blitzzement?


----------



## Springmaus (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo,

na einfach Zement etwas trockenere Mischung


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Halli hallo ihr Teichliebhaber,
von wegen heute schüttet es den ganzen Tag....naja heute morgen hat es genieselt. Gut,bin ich in den Baumarkt gefahren neue Teichfolie kaufen. 8 mal 7 Meter. Als ich schonmal da war  hab ich gleich noch Granitsteine und Estrichbeton gekauft (hat der Verkäufer mir empfohlen) ausserdem noch Spielsand.Nachdem sich der Verkäufer telefonisch schlau gemacht hat, meinte er,dass in Spielsand mehr Lehmanteil wär als in Bausand. Mein Auto war plötzlich tiefer gelegt 
Zuhause angekommen hab ich ca eine Stunde mit Wasser rausschöppen verbracht. Aber es hatte aufgehört zu regnen und ich wollte so gerne die neue Folie drüber haben....
Und der liebe Gott war gnädig mit uns.Es wurde dunkler und dunkler. aber das Wetter hielt. Zu dritt war die Folie relativ schnell drin.


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Die Wolken verzogen sich immer mehr und wir konnten anfangen die Teichpflanzen abzuwaschen und einzupflanzen. Kurz vor halb sechs hatten wir die Pflanzen drin und der Getränkemarkt war noch offen. Ein Bierchen als Belohnung hatten wir uns doch wohl verdient :smoki
Und der spannende Moment als das Wasser die erste Stufe überschwamm  PROST!!


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Aber der liebe Gott wollte auch noch was zu tun haben und so schob er die Wolken wieder vor.Das sah diesmal schon ziemlich bedrohlich aus,also wurde schonmal aufgeräumt. Oh je die Seerose noch vergessen!!! Naja,dabei bin ich dann total nass geworden und das Bild MIT Seerose muss bis morgen warten. Hab zwar nicht mit Wasserwaage gemessen,aber ich glaube das ist nicht soooo schlimm,dass die zweite Stufe nicht gaaaanz so gerade geworden ist. Wichtig ist doch der obere Rand oder?


----------



## mitch (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*



> Wichtig ist doch der obere Rand oder?


  der ist der wichtige

na da habt ihr euch das Bierchen ja verdient


----------



## Connemara (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Dann lasst es euch schmecken...sieht schon richtig gut aus


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Guten Morgen,
ein Molch kann es schon gar nicht mehr abwarten.Er war gestern morgen schon im Teich,hab ihn zurück ins Badewannenhotel gebracht. Heute morgen inspizierte er schon wieder seine neue Umgebung.Krabbelte fröhlich zwischen den Pflanzen umher  Muss ich noch mehr Sand in die Stufen füllen? Sieht mir irgendwie noch so nackig aus.Oder verschwindet das wenn die Pflanzen größer werden? Ich befürchte eh,dass ich manche Pflanzen zu tief gepflanzt hab.dass sie auf die obere Stufe müssten  ich hatte gestern irgendwie den Überblick verloren und weiß gar nicht mehr genau was das alles für Pflanzen waren...


----------



## Springmaus (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo,

na das sieht doch schon sehr gut aus!
 Unterwasserpflanzen unten im Teich und auf der ersten Stufe ca50 cm Tief.
so hab ich es gemacht!

:beten Ich möchte auch __ Molche


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Doris,die kommen von ganz allein. Gaaaaanz brstimmt!
Haben jetzt alle Teichpflanzen drin. Mal bis morgen warten,dann macht der Regen bestimmt noch ne Menge...


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

So ich hüpfe mal zum anderen Themenbereich, da ich meine,dass ich jetzt eher unter Bau eines Teiches passe. Der erste grobe Teil ist ja erledigt,jetzt gehts an die Feinheiten... 
Ich sag mal bis gleich


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Halli hallo liebe Teichbauer,
hier mal ein paar aktuelle Fotos zum Teichbau. Obwohl man immernoch bis zur zweiten Stufe sehen kann,hab ich grünes Wasser. Im Forum steht ja,dass es normal ist wenn man darin rumgewuselt hat,aber es beunruhigt mich doch schon etwas.Oder macht das die Sonne und es haben sich noch nicht genug Mikroorganismen gebildet?


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo, 
das Wasser ist jetzt so klar,dass man auf den Boden sehen kann 
Die Hälfte des Teichumbaus wäre jetzt geschafft. Allerdings weiss ich immernoch nicht so recht wie ich das bei dem Wasserfall mache. Was sagt das Forum zu Edelkrebsen? Als ich welche bestellt hatte fiel mir ein,dass sie evtl der Folie schaden könnten. Kann mir jemand etwas dazu sagen?
Hier die neusten Fotos.Die Vase am Grund hab ich schon für die Krebse reserviert.


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hier nochmal ein vorher nachher Foto


----------



## Kolja (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo,

die eine Seite mit dem Ufergraben, sieht doch schon gut aus. Was hast du mit der anderen steilen Seite vor?

Zum Thema "Krebs" gibt es hier  einiges zu lesen. Ich habe dabei immer nur mitgelesen und keine genaue Vorstellung über die Haltung von Krebsen, aber dass es einiges zu beachten gab, habe ich im Gedächtnis.


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo Andrea,
vielen Dank für das Kompliment
Die steile Seite habe ich so gelassen,weil da eine Holzterrasse hin soll, die etwas über den Teich ragen soll.Da kommt zwar noch Ufermatte her, wegen dem Schutz,aber ansonsten sieht man da ja später nicht viel. Der Wasserfall ist ja auch noch nicht fertig, ebenso rechts neben dem Wasserfall, da muss ich noch den Übergang zu den Granitsteinen hinbekommen.Ich denke da muss ich noch etwas Beton vormachen,wegen der Kapillarsperre.
LG Claudia


----------



## Kolja (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau der Zweite*

Hallo Claudia,

alles klar, wenn da eine Terrasse hin soll, verstehe ich das steile Ufer.


----------

